# Free pregnancy books



## trinity_enigm

Hi I'm just wondering if anybody knows of any free pregnancy books I can download onto my kindle? Either factual books or fiction with an element of truth? Thanks x


----------



## BabyConscious

I read heaps of samples of books for free on Kindle, some books have much bigger samples than others .....so I just downloaded sample of everything that looked good, some were disappointing in sample size and some surprised me with how much they let you read for free. The other thing I use is iTunes, heaps of free pregnancy, conception and fertility podcasts available for free download. Pea in the Podcast has been my favourite on iTunes if you have it.


----------



## brenn09

I use the local library for free books- they have an online library through overdrive. The actual physical library is likely to have a ton of books, too. Good luck!


----------



## trinity_enigm

brenn09 said:


> I use the local library for free books- they have an online library through overdrive. The actual physical library is likely to have a ton of books, too. Good luck!

Our library doesn't have online stuff :(. I kind of want to read it on the kindle so its secret. I don't want everyone to know we're close to trying- especially at work as I read in my lunch hour lol. 

I've actually found one I'm reading mummy diaries- pregnancy: stumbling into the unknown. It's the real life pregnancy diary of someone who found herself unexpectedly pregnant an I've found it very interesting and there are a collection of birth stories at the back too.


----------



## brenn09

Ugh, I hope your library gets online soon! We live in a small town so I was surprised to find they're online. I understand reading secretly, its how I have all my pregnancy books too! I asked for amazon gift cards for birthdays/graduation so I can keep up my readong addiction without breaking the bank so maybe something like that is coming up for you?


----------



## angiepie

In my experience most of the free kindle stuff is crap. It's worth paying for something. It's still cheaper than buying hardcopy. Perhaps see if there's a website where you can pay for a rental of an ebook? Don't know if that exists haha.

You can get a free chapter of a book by Penny Simkin (who is very good IMO) and the chapter is about birth plans. I found that helpful.


----------



## LindseyMorrow

I ditto other replies... you probably won't find much good that's free. Sorry!


----------



## spicyorange

I've read the baby diaries, it's really10 months, impatient woman's guide to getting pregnant, three girls and a baby, and, what no one tells your about having a baby, all of them were either free or cheap, on kindle most were quite good (mix of fiction and fact there). I do think the best books come at some cost though


----------



## trinity_enigm

Hi everyone- I did find some interesting free ones in the end but can't remember what they were now! However I'm nearly in a position to write my own complete book now lol so I don't need any more suggestions- thanks for your help though!


----------



## hola47

What are some titles of some books that would be good to read?


----------

